

A Dude, it's like you read my mind - iamelgringo
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=30

======
henning
"Newcomb's Problem, for those of you with social lives, is this."

I have no life and I didn't know what Newcomb's problem was. :(

------
edw519
No need to read this article. I know that either you already did, or if you
didn't, it doesn't really matter, unless, of course, you read it in the
future, which may have been preordained.

